# Drop D tuneing on 8



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 21, 2010)

hi, i'm planning on getting my 1st 8 string next april, i'm planning on tuning it to drop D &#9839; (D&#9839;,A&#9839;,D&#9839;,G&#9839;,C&#9839;,F&#9839;,a&#9839;,D&#9839 the lowest D&#9839; will be a half step below standard bass E. i'm planning on using a 80 gauge string (not bass string, actual guitar string) for the 8th string, the guitar i'm hopefully getting is a schecter damien elite 8. can u suggest if this will work or not. i'm not gonna use a bass string cos of the tone. and i'm in the uk so octave4plu string are not a option. btw this thread is open and useable until i find what im looking for


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm.

What's the scale on those, 26.5"?

Getting that low on that scale...it might be a little problematic to get that string to intonate correctly. Can't say that I recommended it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 21, 2010)

I doubt it would be a problem to intonate if you mess with action / string gauge. (I've intonated a .074 gauge string in F1 on a 24.75" scale so I don't see how anyone should have trouble with most other things)

It just might not sound very good but it doesn't hurt to try and if you don't like it you can always tune up or something. Your definitely going to need a thicker string though.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 21, 2010)

Krankguitarist said:


> Hmm.
> 
> What's the scale on those, 26.5"?
> 
> Getting that low on that scale...it might be a little problematic to get that string to intonate correctly. Can't say that I recommended it.



Agreed, that's tuning pretty low and both the tone and intonation are likely to be a bit troublesome.

Also, if you're worried bass strings will have a different tone I wouldn't worry. I actually find bass strings to be more punchy sounding than guitar strings in the higher gauges. You'd probably be good with an 85-90 gauge bass string for the low D#.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 21, 2010)

k thanks, nd yes it is a 26.5 inch scale. teh otehr eason y i dont want a bass string is due to the price of them, i can get 80 gague ernie ball guitar strings for just under £5. ill kp just try out with messing withe teh intonation cos i doubt id use teh 8th string below 13th maybe 14th fret. and tone wise ill just adjsut my tone to suit my 7 (drop G# usieng a 66) and the 8 when i get it


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 21, 2010)

The .080 will certainly work. It might have less tension than you like, but it's worth a try and should be relatively close to good if you already like .066 at G# on your other guitar (especially if the 7 is 25.5" scale). I don't have a tension calculator handy, but I think the [email protected]# would only be something like 10% less tension than a [email protected]#


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 21, 2010)

Octave 4 Plus shipping to the UK is very cheap, why is it not an option?


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 21, 2010)

honestly if youre going to go that low, just for absolute best string tension and you may not even need that fucking giant .80, [i was using one on my 825 and the tension was great, but the string just had no tone] i would recommend an agile 830, 30 inch scale so you can tune it to whatever you want however low you want and still have badass tension.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep in mind that the issue with intonation is getting the string to intonate correctly all the way up and down the fretboard...not just at the 12th fret. I've had difficulties getting a low G1 on a 25.5" scale guitar with a .070" string. The tension's just fine, but it's a temperamental string.

Going down to a D#1 on a scale that's only an inch longer is going to hold a lot of the same problems. I agree with the above poster...I'd personally go with something around a 30" scale if you can swing it. That way you'll have a much easier time with that low D#.


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I doubt it would be a problem to intonate if you mess with action / string gauge. (I've intonated a .074 gauge string in F1 on a 24.75" scale so I don't see how anyone should have trouble with most other things)
> 
> It just might not sound very good but it doesn't hurt to try and if you don't like it you can always tune up or something. Your definitely going to need a thicker string though.



Haha- A man after my own heart! Love the Gibson scale, and I have very long fingers, incidentally. A 74 still reacts like a guitar string should. An 80 has it's merits, tonewise, but starts to get a bit muddy or inarticulate w/ p.m.ed stuff.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch (Nov 22, 2010)

inb4 thread topic of tuning 8 string guitar to 5 string bass low B


----------



## Asrial (Nov 22, 2010)

MintBerryCrunch said:


> inb4 thread topic of tuning 8 string guitar to 5 string bass low B


Inb4 someone hitting brown-note


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 22, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Inb4 someone hitting brown-note


 
That's my lifelong dream as a musician. If one of my songs can make someone crap their pants, I am successful.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 22, 2010)

MintBerryCrunch said:


> inb4 thread topic of tuning 8 string guitar to 5 string bass low B



Someones tuned a 6 string down to B0 using an O4+ string on here so your pretty late.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2010)

Alternativly, buy a short scale bass


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

DevourTheDamned said:


> honestly if youre going to go that low, just for absolute best string tension and you may not even need that fucking giant .80, [i was using one on my 825 and the tension was great, but the string just had no tone] i would recommend an agile 830, 30 inch scale so you can tune it to whatever you want however low you want and still have badass tension.


 

i was gonna go for a agile but there's NO WARRENTY when you order them to the uk. so that put me off. but i see what you mean. if it wasnt fro teh warrenty thing id be decideing agile or schecter.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

ixlramp said:


> Octave 4 Plus shipping to the UK is very cheap, why is it not an option?


 
i thought they didnt deliver to the UK and i like ernire ball strings i found a ernie ball 80. but thank for letting me know they deliver to the uk.


----------



## Nialzzz (Nov 25, 2010)

The Schecter has a pretty thick neck. I might flogging a dead horse on this forum, but the RGA8 Ibanez is a pretty sweet deal (and I've had no problems with mine, i.e. bridge pin, action) for the price. With Any flaws, you do have warranty.

The slightly longer scale neck will hold tension and the neck is sooooooooooo buttery to play.

Can I ask? Why tune so low? Will you not be crossing wires with the bass guitar at those frequencies?

Remember Schecter now have 8 string packs, but they only go up to .74 quage. Saves custom buying D'addario's from stringsdirect.co.uk.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

Nialzzz said:


> The Schecter has a pretty thick neck. I might flogging a dead horse on this forum, but the RGA8 Ibanez is a pretty sweet deal (and I've had no problems with mine, i.e. bridge pin, action) for the price. With Any flaws, you do have warranty.
> 
> The slightly longer scale neck will hold tension and the neck is sooooooooooo buttery to play.
> 
> ...


 
i was gonna go for the RGA8 originaly but i played the RG2228 in america and it was brill to play, but if i got the RGA8 id be compairing it to the RG2228 constantly, plus the schecter has better specs, and i dont mind the thicker neck im still hunting for my ideal set up. and the strings are not custom. the reason for tuneing that low is because i want to try nd compose a song that will cause all the drinks in the room to vibrate not due to amplification but the bass frequancies.


----------



## Nialzzz (Nov 25, 2010)

I concur, it's not up there with the 2228, but at 600 odd quid. You can buy it and splash the remainder saved on upgrading it (tone/volumes pots, pickups, bone nut, and tuners). Better having a tricked out Wizard neck than a baseball bat. haha. 

Not custom? Where you getting 8 string packs from? I need me that. haha. 

That is definitely a good enough reason to tune low; going for "the brown sound" by any chance?


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 25, 2010)

Nialzzz said:


> I concur, it's not up there with the 2228, but at 600 odd quid. You can buy it and splash the remainder saved on upgrading it (tone/volumes pots, pickups, bone nut, and tuners). Better having a tricked out Wizard neck than a baseball bat. haha.
> 
> Not custom? Where you getting 8 string packs from? I need me that. haha.
> 
> That is definitely a good enough reason to tune low; going for "the brown sound" by any chance?


 
it isnt a set its just single strings. i use ernie ball 10-46, low B 66, and for the 8th string on the 8 string will be a 80. 

i also perfer the schecter damien elite 8 CR visualy over the RGA8. 

its a birthday present so i wont be able to mod it and i have a personal rule not to mod any big name branded guitar. plus just getting the schecter is cheaper than getting the RGA8 and moding it.


----------



## Allen1uk (Nov 26, 2010)

hi mate, 

I Got a Blackjack C-8 Schecter from Millennium Music down in Nottingham and its killer!

I have played it drop C# and its VERY low BUT did work!


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 27, 2010)

Allen1uk said:


> hi mate,
> 
> I Got a Blackjack C-8 Schecter from Millennium Music down in Nottingham and its killer!
> 
> I have played it drop C# and its VERY low BUT did work!


 
has the blackjack got the same scale length as the damien elite?


----------



## gr8Har V (Nov 29, 2010)

with schecter's short scales idk if it would sound nice. it would be perfect with a 27" or 28.625" scale, such as on rondomusic.com and a better price too


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 2, 2010)

gr8Har V said:


> with schecter's short scales idk if it would sound nice. it would be perfect with a 27" or 28.625" scale, such as on rondomusic.com and a better price too


 
ive already stated in a previous message that i cant go for a agile due to no warrenty thing. and im not atall intrested in getting a ibanez.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 2, 2010)

Although I don't want to sway you if you have your heart set, I would like to point out that a guitar that sounds great tuned to F# won't necessary sound just as great tuned to D#.

It's only a step and a half down, but IMHO, even a half step difference in tuning can affect the tone.

If I was you, I would get the Schecter and mess with it a bit in F#, then take it to drop E and see how that goes. (With the 0.080") If the tension and tone are tight enough, then take it down a half step.

I don't really know your motivation for setting on a tuning before you even have the guitar, to be frank. I think it's far easier to get the right instrument and then settle on a tuning that works with it, instead of doing it the other way around, especially if you are facing the limitations of choosing an instrument subset like 8-string non-agile non-ibanez and keeping cost very low.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 3, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Although I don't want to sway you if you have your heart set, I would like to point out that a guitar that sounds great tuned to F# won't necessary sound just as great tuned to D#.
> 
> It's only a step and a half down, but IMHO, even a half step difference in tuning can affect the tone.
> 
> ...


 
Dont worry you didnt sway me. I know that diffrent tuneings effect the tone of the instrument. 

And i most proberly will mess about in standerd and down a half step. then go down lower. 

TBH i dont fully know why i chose the tuneing before i even try out the guitar. I have played a schecter 7 string before in a guitar center in cleverland, ohio on a recent family holiday. and i found the neck ok not too thick. I was originaly going to get the Ibanez RGA8 as my 1st 8 string but i then looked online for the cheapest i could find. and teh schecter damien elite 8 CR has specs and visual apperance that i liked. and the schecter is cheaper than the ibanez in shops in the uk. 

thank you for your infomation and your opinion and im gonna take some of your advice on board aswell.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 3, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I don't really know your motivation for setting on a tuning before you even have the guitar, to be frank. I think it's far easier to get the right instrument and then settle on a tuning that works with it, instead of doing it the other way around, especially if you are facing the limitations of choosing an instrument subset like 8-string non-agile non-ibanez and keeping cost very low.



So you've never had a plan with your instruments when you've gotten them?
This sounds kind of strange to me. I just got my warmoth 28.5 baritone 7 finished and i got is specifically to tune it to D# like the op(mine tuning isnt standard, its fucked up and most of the strings arnt relative to each other).
But i dont find it sensable to buy an instrument and just tune it to what "sounds best"


----------



## 101101110110001 (Dec 8, 2010)

I`m use D# tuning like Ion Dissonance on my 28.625" Agile with 0.84 str string at 8 and 0.74 at 7 str. and it`s little floppy (( I think about 0.90 gauges...


----------



## Explorer (Dec 8, 2010)

My two main 8-strings are both 25.5" scale length, and I have them both tuned to E1 A1 D2 G2 C3 F3 A3 D4. I use the Ernie Ball 6 String Bass Guitar #2837 set, which consists of all six wound strings (.090 .074 .054 .042 .030 .020) with guitar ball ends, and add the two upper unwound strings. The tension is equivalent to a light gauge set at that scale length and tuning, with no floppiness.

I know that there are a lot of repeated comments here from others about how guitars like mine would never work for my tuning and stringing. It's possible they gave it a try, although they never post in depth about what they did. That makes it impossible for me to know if they actually *did anything*, or if they are just repeating what others have said. 

As for me, I'm glad I instead did what I always do when curious about how workable something is... I actually tried it, and have had success. 

You have two choices: Just repeat the "common wisdom" without trying it, or try it yourself. 

Good luck!


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 9, 2010)

Explorer said:


> My two main 8-strings are both 25.5" scale length, and I have them both tuned to E1 A1 D2 G2 C3 F3 A3 D4. I use the Ernie Ball 6 String Bass Guitar #2837 set, which consists of all six wound strings (.090 .074 .054 .042 .030 .020) with guitar ball ends, and add the two upper unwound strings. The tension is equivalent to a light gauge set at that scale length and tuning, with no floppiness.
> 
> I know that there are a lot of repeated comments here from others about how guitars like mine would never work for my tuning and stringing. It's possible they gave it a try, although they never post in depth about what they did. That makes it impossible for me to know if they actually *did anything*, or if they are just repeating what others have said.
> 
> ...


 
thanks and im gonna go for option 2 and DO IT. 

you siad you add two unwound but dosnt that feel wierd cos when i tune down a whole step on my 6 that i use for that tuneing its strung 3 wound 3 plain.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 9, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I use the Ernie Ball 6 String Bass Guitar #2837 set, which consists of all six wound strings (.090 .074 .054 .042 .030 .020) with guitar ball ends,



They come with guitar ball ends stock? That is useful info!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2010)

welsh_7stinger said:


> thanks and im gonna go for option 2 and DO IT.
> 
> you siad you add two unwound but dosnt that feel wierd cos when i tune down a whole step on my 6 that i use for that tuneing its strung 3 wound 3 plain.



Of course, you may have different preferences than i do, and from everyone else as well. One of the advantages of trying something is that you might find that something works different from what you expected. 

I was okay with trying it as-is because most string sets with a .010 string on the top end for the high E have a .017 for the G string. I was downtuning a whole step, and I figured that going just a little heavier for that F wasn't going to kill anything.

And it didn't. *laugh*



troyguitar said:


> They come with guitar ball ends stock? That is useful info!



Yup. The #2837 set is a god-send because, other than stripping the outer windings off on the lowest .090, the set is ready to go when I'm replacing strings. I don't have to perform surgery to get a smaller ball end on there, and I don't have a huge ball for bass sticking out of the back of my guitars.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 9, 2010)

do you get a different tone from the regular ball end .90 than a bass? I have a bass .90 on my 28.5 in warmoth at E0


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2010)

My tone and timbre is pretty even across my FM408. 

Of course, even though I don't have an Axe FX, I have been a huge fan of FRFR sound reinforcement for years, and dislike many guitar amps for all the coloration they add. I'd rather add coloration when I want it, instead of being stuck with it when I don't.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 9, 2010)

personally, for d#, i need a .95


----------



## spyderbreed (Dec 10, 2010)

i play D# with a .80/.85 sounds and feels perfect to me! (27'')


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 11, 2010)

you guys are crazy  and i even play e standard with .008's


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 26, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> you guys are crazy  and i even play e standard with .008's


 
.008's? fuck thats thin. guess you do a lot of 4 step bends shit like that.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 26, 2010)

Just as a new idea to those who might not listen to metal, or might not have heard of a band called Judas Priest, their guitarist KK Downing manages to play extremely heavy sounding music with a .007.


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Dec 26, 2010)

hey everyone, i have this convenient string gauge website but i was wondering what an ideal weight on the strings would be? or your preferences


----------



## Explorer (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you mean? Are you asking what the density is of the various steels, in order to calculate a string gauge? Or are you asking for an ideal or preferred gauge?

I always find the D'Addario String Tension Guide to be a good resource, even when applying the data to other manufacturers' strings. It's close enough to work.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm guessing he's asking about an ideal/preferred amount of tension. I like to start out light around maybe 12 lbs on the first string and have it increase to around 18 on the lowest string. 20+ just feels too much like my bass to me.


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Dec 27, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I'm guessing he's asking about an ideal/preferred amount of tension. I like to start out light around maybe 12 lbs on the first string and have it increase to around 18 on the lowest string. 20+ just feels too much like my bass to me.



ah yeah thts what i meant, like when you type all the info and what you get at the end, but 12 ibs? ithink mine are around 20 and there fairly loose


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 27, 2010)

welsh_7stinger said:


> the reason for tuneing that low is because i want to try nd compose a song that will cause all the drinks in the room to vibrate not due to amplification but the bass frequancies.


 

Huh... and to think, all this time me and everyone else have been trying to compose songs that would make the female reproductive organ tingle and secrete a viscous fluid... WTF were we thinking?


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 27, 2010)

Eric Christian said:


> Huh... and to think, all this time me and everyone else have been trying to compose songs that would make the female reproductive organ tingle and secrete a viscous fluid... WTF were we thinking?


 
HA. tahst what the solos are for mate. rythem to get em wet with vibrations, and solos to get them moaning.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 27, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Just as a new idea to those who might not listen to metal, or might not have heard of a band called Judas Priest, their guitarist KK Downing manages to play extremely heavy sounding music with a .007.


 
i did not know he used .007s thats thin. he dose use alot of big bends tho


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 8, 2011)

i have just tuend the low B of my 25.5" 7 string (string gague 66) and its intonated perfectly. just a tad sloppy but i think just a 74 will work. thank for all ur help but i think this mucking bwt of mine has made my mind up.


----------

